# Enough filtration?



## Attilio (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I have just bought a used 72g bow front tank and i'm wondering if my ehiem 2215 will be enough filtration for a freshwater community tank with possibly some live plants. I know the filter is rated for around 90g, but from experience will it be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely not enough IMO
But this is dependent on your anticipated bio load 

I would install a HOB filter (AC70 or AC110) to provide a method of breaking surface tension and thereby facilitating improved gas exchange 
Moreover the HOB will provide space for extra chemical filtration (ie: Carbon) 

Finally, you may want to install a small powerhead and / or air stone for greater movement and current


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

More is always better when it comes to filtration. Keep in mind once you have substrate and decor that your 72 gallons will be less then that because of displacement.
Do you know what kind of fish you want to keep? some fish are messier then others. How deep is your tank? I found in my tank, which is 30 inches deep, I had to add airstones to help break up the surface like Bullet said.

So, depending on the variables (livestock choices) I think it would be enough. A second filter is never a bad idea, especially if you're going to use carbon. I don't use carbon but if I did I would add a HOB because it needs to be changed pretty regularly.


----------



## Attilio (Sep 8, 2015)

thank you for the advice. Great tips !


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Be sure to post pics or start a build thread so we can follow along.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filtration*

I agree with above... but I had a 75 gal and I ran two eheims . which I liked cause I could alternate cleaning schedules one canister cleaned one month and the other the next .. always keeping the beneficial bacteria in filter . I have used the hang on back as well and the ease of a aquaclear to maintain is great as well ...

cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## Attilio (Sep 8, 2015)

So i think i've solved this  . I just picked up a monster sized marineland c-530 filter. I think it should do the trick. I'm putting the eheim up for sale in the marketplace. 

Thanks again for all the friendly advice!


----------

